

1980's tech + kids [video] - orenjacob
http://youtu.be/gdSHeKfZG7c

======
bradleyland
I thought they did remarkably well. Even though they don't know the proper
names, the correctly identified the correct use case for many of the items. To
call somthing a CD is to say that it is for playing music. To say something
goes in to an iPod is to say it stores music (or data).

There's a valuable lesson for tech entrepreneurs here. The users of your
product don't care that it's a magnetic storage device, they care that it
stores music. Your users don't care if it's a funky yellow box with a plunger
on top, they care that they (think that they) can watch a movie.

Wash away all the technical specifics and focus on what your users want to do.
It's product development 101, but we are often so wrapped up how our products
work, we forget this crucial perspective.

------
tzs
They would probably be equally confused if confronted with 2040's tech.

------
warmwaffles
I remember those 8.5" floppy's as a kid. Oregon Trail best game evar

~~~
michaelcampbell
5 1/4", that one was. Mislabeled in the video.

